# Sardine Can parts keeper



## hey-bear (Mar 17, 2013)

When I'm disassembling things, I like to keep all the various hardware in a place where it doesn't get lost on the bench.
My answer was using sardine cans.  I use a can opener to finish removing all of the top lid, then I clean them with brake cleaner to remove all of oils and fingerprints.
Then I punch a smaill hole in one end to have something to hook onto.   Next, I powder coat them on all sides and hang them in my toaster oven set at 400F for 10 minutes.
The after cooling they have a hard durable finish.


----------



## Analias (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice idea. 

I use the bottoms of one liter and 20 oz. soda bottles. I cut just above the molded line, giving me about 3 inches of depth. The little dimple spaces in the bottom allow for separating parts. I keep a pile of them stacked next to each piece of equipment and on my work benches.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Mar 17, 2013)

whip cream and butter tubs. during the hollidays we make punkin rolls and go thru about 50 containers of cool whip giving me a years supply of containers.


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have saved a collection of various sized cans for the shop. One brand of dog food that the wife has just started buying comes with pop-top opening and with plastic lids for storage in the fridge. I save all these for storage of small parts. Before you ask, only few cans have been collected so far.

The wife also brought home a fancy new can opener some time ago. At the time I said something about it not being necessary as the old one worked just fine. Then I discovered that the new one did not leave a sharp edge on the inside of the can. That makes the cans even nicer for sorting and storage. I hope she does not mind me using her new “Tool” for removing the sharp edge from the pop-top dog food cans after what I said.:bitingnails:

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## valleyboy101 (Mar 17, 2013)

I use old aluminum bread pans. They are about 12 x 4 and 3 1/2 deep.  They are pretty tough too.

Michael


----------



## John V (Mar 17, 2013)

How about cupcake pan?  I get to enjoy the cup cakes and just buy new units as I need for the old ones.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 17, 2013)

I use Altoids containers, regular size & small. I have them all over the place.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 17, 2013)

I really like the Sardine can with powder coating A really nice touch, you could also color code them for different thins like metric/standard


----------



## Analias (Mar 18, 2013)

darkzero said:


> I use Altoids containers, regular size & small. I have them all over the place.



If you want unprinted "Altoids" containers, check out: 

http://adafruit.com/products/97

I use them for holding parts that I'm collecting for electronic projects.


----------

